
Take heart! There's life without YC! Our Plan B. What's yours? - juwo
http://juwo-works.blogspot.com/2007/04/our-plan-b.html
======
juwo
read my post (in the url). what do you think? can you come up with a plan B to
bootstrap if you are rejected?

if you are rejected, dont get dejected!

:)

